# Ford 1910 no hydraulics



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Worked today nothing tomorrow.
My 3 point has been slowly dropping while using loader bucket for a while.
Used bucket to remove a cab, went out next day.... nothing.
Checked trans oil... full, changed hyd oil & filter, nothing, removed PR valve in diverter on side going to power steering.. all looked good, still nothing.
After setting and upon start up, 3 point will raise slightly then drop.
Can someone offer suggestions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 3 point, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Priority Valve proportions fluid to the power steering, loader, and lift. PS has priority. I gather your PS & loader are both working. Just the lift not working. It might be a pressure relief valve in the lift system stuck open? I don't know where the relief valve for the lift system is.

Looks to me like you have to pull the lift cover and check the piston seals, and inspect the remainder of the system under the cover.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

On the lift cover diagram is a depiction of the three point flow valve; item 24 is the handle for that valve. Turn it counterclockwise and keep trying your three point as you do. 

Once the three point responds, turn it clockwise until you achieve the rate of lift or drop you desire. That valve gets bumped during tractor work and ends up either fully out or fully closed and gives the symptoms you describe.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks to both on the 9/22 response, not sure how but I missed both....to new to this site I guess and am still figuring how exactly to navigate and find answers.
To be brief, nothing works and the PS was the last to go out completely. 
Currently waiting for my 2nd new aftermarket pump since the last one I received did nothing but to give me PS for about 15 min. &raised the 3 point twice then nothing, I removed the loader and back blade when the OEM pump failed, that was a job and I had it parked right in front of my swing out garage door.
I guess I overtaxed it when I lifted my cab off my 78' F350 to restore it. 
Thanks for the very good information and will report back when I get the new pump.
Howard, aka 3 Point (in northern Michigan)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

3 point said:


> Thanks to both on the 9/22 response, not sure how but I missed both....to new to this site I guess and am still figuring how exactly to navigate and find answers.
> To be brief, nothing works and the PS was the last to go out completely.
> Currently waiting for my 2nd new aftermarket pump since the last one I received did nothing but to give me PS for about 15 min. &raised the 3 point twice then nothing, I removed the loader and back blade when the OEM pump failed, that was a job and I had it parked right in front of my swing out garage door.
> I guess I overtaxed it when I lifted my cab off my 78' F350 to restore it.
> ...


A picture of the valve that isn't in manuals and I don't know what the letters mean  but the small line goes to the steering box the others to & through the diverter valve.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is the control valve for the power steering. It is found in the power steering hydraulics section of the repair manual.


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> It is the control valve for the power steering. It is found in the power steering hydraulics section of the repair manual.


Thanks RC kind of thought that but was wondering if a relief valve for the system just might be sharing space.
My book doesn't show this valve but I'll look again.
Would you know how to tell the year it was made? I bought it in spring of1984 most likely mfg in 1983, just curious as to the ID #s.
Thanks again









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The stamped number beginning with UP, and the product identification number plate, first line is the serial number. The range by year is below which places yours in 1983. 
1983: UP0001
1984: UP01089
1985: UP04638
1986: UP08193


----------



## 3 point (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you once again!


----------

